# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > International Tutorials >  >  German

## Mementos

*Flying*

Fliegen ist wahrscheinlich die interessanteste Art in einem Traum zu reisen. Gerade für Anfänger ist es extrem faszinierend und meistens eines der ersten Dinge, die ausprobiert werden. Es ist immer ein erhebendes Erlebnis durch die Lüfte zu fliegen: Das Gefühl des Windes, der einem ins Gesicht bläst und das Beobachten der Landschaft unter einem, ist atemberaubend.
Es ist nicht immer ganz einfach, im Traum etwas zu tun, das im echten Leben unmöglich ist. Aber du solltest immer zuversichtlich bleiben und dir keine Sorgen machen runter zu fallen oder gar nicht erst abzuheben.

Ein bewährte Methode um abzuheben ist, einfach zu springen. Oft ist die Gravitation im Traum sowieso schon schwächer, was du bemerken kannst, wenn du leicht abspringst. Es fühlt sich in etwa so an, wie man es sich auf dem Mond vorstellt. Stell dir jetzt einfach vor stark abzuspringen, stell dir eine schiebende Kraft vor, die dich nach oben drückt!
Es hilft immer, wenn man seine Bemühungen durch ein Gefühl aus dem echten Leben unterstützt. Beispielsweise kann man sich vorstellen, wie Superman einfach abzuheben. Wenn du diese Vorstellung mit dem Springen und mit der schiebenden Kraft kombinierst, wirst du schnell Erfolge feststellen.
Auch andere Vorstellungen können beim Abheben helfen. Manche Leute finden es einfacher, wenn sie rennen oder aus einer gewissen Höhe springen. Renne schnell und hebe ab wie ein Flugzeug oder suche dir einen hohen Punkt und springe von dort ab. Du kannst zusätzlich noch deine Arme wie Flügel schwingen, wenn dir das hilft.
Eine weitere Methode ist es, ein Hilfsmittel zu benutzen, welches aus dem Wachleben als flugfähig bekannt ist (bsp. Düsentriebwerk, Raketenstiefel, Flugzeuge, Helikopter, Flügel, magische Besen).

Wenn du erstmal in der Luft bist, ist das Wichtigste, dass du selbstsicher bleibst Fliegen zu können. Sei dir sicher, dass du solange in der Luft bleiben kannst, wie du es willst.

Konzentriere dich darauf, wo du hingehst oder auf die Landschaft unter dir. Wenn du nicht konzentriert genug bist, kann der Traum schnell instabil werden. Wenn sich die Traumszene ändert, dann halte deinen Blick auf das Ziel, welches du ansteuerst oder reibe deine Hände um deinen Traum zu stabilisieren.
Wenn du zu hoch fliegst, kann das dazu führen, dass dein Traum zusammenbricht.

Den Flug zu steuern, kann manchmal schwierig werden, vor allem, wenn man zu schnell wird. Oft hilft es, sich mit den Händen irgendwo hinzudrücken bzw. zu ziehen. Möglich ist auch, die Flugrichtung durch reine Willenskraft zu beeinflussen.

Wenn du jemals vorher geflogen bist, dann weißt du wie fantastisch das sein kann. Die Freiheit, die du dabei erlebst, ist unbeschreiblich. Also fang am besten heute noch an, deine Flugfähigkeit zu trainieren.
Wieso nicht einfach mal ins All rausfliegen und die Planeten aus der Nähe betrachten?


_Note: I haven't made the translations for flying, summoning, telekinesis and teleportation for this subforum but for a german forum a few month ago. These are not as close to the original as possible in many places. But I think it is better to have these - which are actually translations of the DV Tutorials nevertheless - than nothing. Feel free to delete them._

----------


## Mementos

*Telekinesis*

Telekinese ist, wenn man ein Objekt bewegt ohne es zu berühren. Egal ob du das mit Gedanken tust, mit unsichtbaren Händen oder mit gerufenen Befehle.
Genau wie bei allen anderen Traumfähigkeiten, ist es auch bei der Telekinese wesentlich, dass du an dich und deine Fähigkeiten glaubst. Es gibt einige Tricks, die du benutzen kannst um Autos anzuheben oder böse Leute behutsam an Orte zu bringen, wo sie dir nicht schaden können.

Wenn du dir eine Methode für Telekinese ausgesucht hast, dann fasse einen Film oder eine Serie ins Auge, in der diese Methode benutzt wird. Indem du einen Film guckst, in dem jemand Telekinese benutzt, kriegst du einen "sichtbaren Beweis", dass die gewählte Methode funktioniert. Harry Potter, X-Men, Star Wars, Matrix und Heroes sind gute Beispiele für Telekinese in verschiedensten Varianten.

Natürlich musst du diese Filme nicht kennen, um Telekinese benutzen zu können, aber es hilft ungemein, wenn man eine Vorstellung von funktionierender Telekinese hat. Wenn du es machst, wie es in den Filmen gezeigt wird, kann dir das zusätzliche Selbstsicherheit geben. Wenn du es einmal geschafft hast, dann kannst du es für immer.

Hier eine Liste möglicher Herangehensweisen:

 Die Hände ausstrecken und die "Macht" benutzen (Star Wars) Einen Zauberstab benutzen Sich unsichtbare Hände vorstellen Gesprochene Befehle Sich vorstellen, dass der Gegenstand und deine Hände magnetisch sind Einen Traumcharakter fragen, es für dich zu tun Ein fiktiver Charakter sein, der Telekinese beherrscht Sich Gummibänder vorstellen, die an dem Gegenstand befestigt sind

Und noch eine Liste mit nützlichen Verwendungszwecken:

 Objekte anheben und sie zu dir hinziehen bzw. von dir wegstoßen Schweben um zu Fliegen Eine schützende Barriere bauen Elementmanipulation

Telekinese macht sehr viel Spaß. Es wird nie langweilig!

Ein kleiner Tipp zum Schluss:
Fang klein an! Versuche nicht direkt am Anfang ein ganzes Gebäude anzuheben (auch wenn es möglich ist). Unser Gehirn ist es gewohnt kleine Schritte zu gehen. Warum nicht einfach einen Stein anheben, der in der Nähe liegt. Oder bringe vielleicht ein paar Pflanzen dazu sich zu bewegen. Wenn du das geschafft hast, versuche dich an größeren Dingen. Es gibt keine Einschränkung dieser Fähigkeit. Möglicherweise kannst du ja mit etwas Übung sogar ganze Planeten bewegen.

----------


## Mementos

*Summoning*

Dinge im Traum erscheinen zu lassen ist eine fundamentale Fähigkeit um seine Träume zu kontrollieren. Diese Fähigkeit zu erlernen ist nicht so schwer, wie es vielleicht klingt. Und wenn du sie einmal beherrschst, kannst du alles in die Hände kriegen, was du willst. 

Wenn du etwas erscheinen lassen willst, dann macht es Sinn so viel passiv erscheinen zu lassen wie möglich. Etwas direkt vor dem Auge aus dem Nichts entstehen zu lassen ist sehr schwierig. Viel leichter ist es hingegen, das Objekt der Begierde hinter einem Gebäude entstehen zu lassen und es dann dort zu finden.

Die einfachste Möglichkeit kleine Dinge erscheinen zu lassen, ist, einfach in der Hosentasche danach zu suchen. Suche in deiner Hosentasche danach und erwarte die Gestalt des Objekts plötzlich zu fühlen. Du wirst es finden.
Kleine Dinge in die Hosentasche zu tun um sie nachher wieder hervorzuholen ist eine gute Möglichkeit um einen Haufen Items zu sammeln.
Zauberkünstler schnippsen mit ihren Fingern und in ihrer Hand erscheint etwas. Da dies eine gebräuchliche Darstellung ist, funktioniert diese Methode auch in Träumen sehr gut. Sie ist allerdings nicht gut geeignet für Dinge, die größer sind als deine Hand.
Eine aktive Möglichkeit etwas erscheinen zu lassen, besteht darin, einen Zauberstab zu benutzen. Wedel ein bisschen damit herum und sprich irgendwelche Zaubersprüche aus und erwarte, dass das Objekt erscheint.

Wenn du größere Dinge erscheinen lassen willst, dann ist passives Erscheinen lassen besonders wichtig. Erwarte, dass die Dinge hinter der nächsten Ecke oder hinter dem nächsten Gebäude stehen. Die Augen zu schließen und wieder zu öffnen, kann aber schon reichen.
Denke dir eine Geschichte aus und gebe vor etwas zu hören/schmecken/fühlen, das mit dem Objekt zu tun hat. Beispiel: Wenn du einen roten Sportwagen erscheinen lassen willst, stelle dir vor wie er auszusehen hat und erwarte, dass er hinter der nächsten Ecke steht. Sage dir, dass du schon den Motor hören kannst.
Bedenke: Je wahrscheinlicher etwas im echten Leben vorkommt, desto höher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es auch im Traum dort erscheint. Einen Sportwagen findet man meistens nicht unter Wasser.

Möchtest du eine Person erscheinen lassen, dann rufe laut ihren Namen und erwarte, dass sie antwortet. Möglicherweise ist diese Person zu Beginn nicht in deiner Nähe, aber sie wird dich auf jeden Fall hören. Anhand ihrer Anwort kannst du dann hören, wo sich die Person befindet und zu ihr gehen.
Du kannst auch eine Tür öffnen und erwarten, dass die Person dahinter steht. Sie wird dort sein.

Selbstsicherheit ist das Entscheidende, wenn du Dinge erscheinen lassen willst. Wenn du wirklich glaubst, dass es klappt, dann wird es auch klappen.

----------


## Mementos

*Teleportation*

Sich in Klarträumen zu teleportieren ist für manche Leute schwierig. Der Grund dafür ist, dass die Umgebung in einem Traum eines der konstantesten und beständigsten Dinge ist. Dadurch ist es schwierig, diese direkt zu ändern. Mit etwas Übung ist das aber durchaus machbar. Einige Methoden erleichtern den Teleport ungemein.

Eine dieser Methoden ist es, Türen zu benutzen. Die Idee dahinter ist es, dass du eine Tür öffnest und dahinter sich der Ort befindet an den du dich teleportieren möchtest. Wieder ist es wichtig, dass du erwartest, dass sich dieser Ort hinter der Tür befindet. Also wenn du irgendwann mal in einem Traum irgendwo sein solltest, wo du nicht sein willst, dann öffne eine Tür und erwarte den Ort, zu dem du möchtest. Du musst nur noch eintreten.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit besteht darin, die Augen kurz zu schließen und sie dann wieder zu öffnen. Auch hier ist die Erwartungshaltung wichtig. Schließe deine Augen und erwarte an einem anderen Ort zu sein, wenn du sie wieder öffnest.
Du musst nicht zwingend deine Augen zu machen. Es kann schon reichen, in den Himmel oder auf den Boden zu sehen, irgendwohin, sodass du deine Umgebung nicht mehr vollständig wahrnimmst. Erwarte an dem vorher bestimmten Ort zu sein, wenn du wieder hinguckst.
Diese Methode hat den Vorteil, dass sie keine Tür oder ein anderes Hilfmittel bedarf und dadurch auch dann anwendbar ist, wenn du nichts dergleichen hast.

Denkbar ist auch ein Teleport mithilfe eines Portals oder eines Wurmlochs, welches man erscheinen lassen kann. Wenn man dieses Portal betritt, kommt man irgendwo anders wieder heraus. Hoffentlich dort, wo du hinwolltest. Aber selbst wenn dies nicht der Fall sein sollte, ist der neue Ort meistens aufregend.

----------


## TheBooneMan

WILD in Deutsch

Anfänger Tutorial für Anfänger

WILD bedeutet "Wake Lucid Dream eingeleitet." Das Ziel ist, durch einen Wachzustand zu gehen, zu einem Zustand des luziden Träumens, ohne jemals das Bewusstsein zu verlieren. Wo DILD alles über Gedächtnis und Ihre Gewohnheiten des Träumers Chancen, luzide zu erhöhen, ist eine intensive WILD Prozess, in dem der Träumer aktiv Zeugen des Beginns des Schlafes. WILD wird oft als der direkte Weg zum luziden Träumen gesehen, aber auch eines der am meisten Erfolg.

Vorbereitung


Wählen Sie einen perfekten Abend für Ihre WILD vor der Zeit, und machen es zu einem Ereignis. Denken Sie darüber durch Ihre Tag und stellen Sie Ihre Absichten erfolgreich zu sein. Sie benötigen einen ruhigen Ort, ohne von Ablenkungen. Wenn Sie ein Bett mit jemandem zu teilen, möchten Sie vielleicht zu einem anderen Teil Ihres Hauses zu bewegen, wäre ein Sofa ein guter Ort für Ihre "Wake Initiiert Lucid Dreams" sein. Eine Schlafmaske sind hilfreich, um außerhalb Ablenkungen zu blockieren.

Sie müssen ein gutes Timing für eine erfolgreiche WILD. Normalerweise luzide Träume im REM-Schlaf passieren, wenn Hirnaktivität ist hoch. Achten Sie darauf, Ihre Zeit WILD perfekt, so dass Sie einzuschlafen, wie Sie eine lange Zeit der REM-Schlaf geben.

Nachts ist die beste Zeit für WILD normalerweise in den späteren Stunden des Schlafes, wenn REM Zyklen nahe beieinander liegen und dauern am längsten. Sie können ganz einfach chart Ihr REM-Schlaf mit der Feststellung, die Zeit, wenn Sie einen Traum Tagebucheintrag aufzuzeichnen wecken. Die Menschen haben eine natürliche kurze Erwachen nach jedem REM-Zyklus während der Nacht. Ihre natürliche Mitternacht Erwachen am Ende Ihres REM Zyklen fallen. Beginnen Sie Ihre WILD ca. 20 Minuten vor dem nächsten REM-Zyklus. Zum Beispiel, wenn ich wusste, dass ich normalerweise hatte lebhafte Träume zwischen etwa 4.30 Uhr bis 05.00 Uhr, würde ich meine WILD bei etwa 04.00 oder 04.15 Uhr beginnen.

Mittagsschlaf sind auch eine gute Zeit, um einen Versuch zu machen, da die meisten Menschen eine REM-Zyklus in den späten Nachmittag oder frühen Abend. Wenn Sie nap, achten Sie auf die Zeit, wenn Ihre besten Träume auftreten. Diese Zeit des Tages ist Ihr Ziel.

Der Versuch, WILD, wenn du zuerst, nachts zu schlafen ist nicht empfehlenswert. Sie können alles richtig machen, aber es wird kein Traum verfügbar sein, geben Sie an (oder allenfalls eine kurze und unbefriedigend Traum)

More to come! Took me a while to translate this, but I will finish the WILD  :smiley:

----------


## benni

*WBTB*   (source: WBTB Tutorial - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views)

WBTB (Wake back to bed) ist eine Technik, bei der man nach einigen Stunden Schlaf aufsteht, um dann wieder ins Bett zu gehen bzw. weiterzuschlafen. WBTB an sich ist keine eigentliche Technik, sondern hilft dabei, andere Techniken effektiver anzuwenden.

*Wie wendet man WBTB erfolgreich an?*

Um WBTB erfolgreich anzuwenden, muss man lediglich nach ein paar Stunden Schlaf aufwachen und dann wieder zurück ins Bett gehen. Damit dies so erfolgreich wie möglich funktioniert, muss man vorher ein wenig planen und ausprobieren. Wichtige Dinge, die man vorher herausfinden sollte:
- Wie lang ist mein Schlafzyklus?
- Nach wie vielen Stunden Schlaf wache ich am besten auf?
- Wie lange bleibe ich nach dem Aufwachen wach?

1: Wir alle haben variierende Schlafzyklen. Um herauszufinden, wie lang deine sind, wach am besten zu irgendeiner Zeit in der Nacht auf und notiere dies mit der entsprechenden Zeit. Nach circa einer Woche solltest du genug Informationen haben, um eine Schätzung zu machen. Dies musst du nicht tun, aber wenn du es tust, wirst du in der Lage sein, WBTB perfekt zu timen.

2: Das Ziel ist es, fast am Ende oder am Ende eines REM Zyklus aufzuwachen. Deshalb willst du auch herausfinden, wie lang deine Schlafzyklen sind. Wenn du nachts selten aufwachst, kannst du einfach die gängigsten Zeiten verwenden (4,5 und 6  Stunden nach dem Einschlafen). Wenn man sich schon früher wecken lässt, verbringt man weniger Zeit in der REM Phase; noch später hat man vermutlich Probleme, wieder einzuschlafen. Am besten kann man dies einfach durch Experimentieren herausfinden.

3: Allgemeine Regel: Je länger man nach dem Aufwachen wachbleibt, desto höher sind die Chancen auf einen Klartraum; jedoch ist es dann auch schwerer, wieder einzuschlafen, wenn man lange wachbleibt. Manche Leute können gar nicht mehr einschlafen, wenn sie auch nur ein paar Minuten lang wach waren. Wenn es dir damit auch so geht, wird empfohlen, WBTB so kurz wie möglich zu halten, um danach noch einschlafen zu können. Wenn du jedoch länger wachbleiben kannst, ohne Einschlafprobleme zu haben, solltest du dies auch tun. Du kannst bis zu einer Stunde lang wach bleiben, jedoch sollten 20-40 Minuten ausreichend sein. Wie lange man wachbleiben sollte, wird auch dadurch beeinflusst, zu welcher Zeit der Nacht WBTB geplant wurde.

*Techniken und Denkweise*

Wenn man sich an WBTB versucht, braucht man die richtige Einstellung. Man sollte entschlossen und auch schon am Abend davor gut vorbereitet sein, um die Idee während dem Schlafengehen zu bestärken, dass man durch WBTB einen Klartraum haben wird. Sobald man aufwacht, sollte man sich aufs Klarträumen und jegliche Ziele, die man sich gesetzt hat, konzentrieren. Sich bei Dreamviews einzuloggen oder ein Buch bezüglich des Klarträumens zu lesen, kann dabei eine große Hilfe sein.

Wie bereits zu Beginn erwähnt, ist WBTB keine eigentlich Technik, sondern viel mehr eine Art Klartraumhilfsmittel. Wenn man WBTB mit einer anderen Technik kombiniert, erhöht man die Chancen auf einen Klartraum immens im Gegensatz zum Ausüben einer Technik ohne WBTB als Hilfsmittel. Auch bei WILD ist es notwendig, WBTB anzuwenden. MILD und WBTB ist ebenfalls eine gute Kombination; sobald man in die REM Phase eintritt und zu träumen beginnt, werden dort womöglich jegliche Gedanken oder Mantras, die man bei MILD und während WBTB wiederholt hat, abfärben und somit helfen, einen Klartraum zu erlangen.

*Beispiel eines guten WBTB.*

22:00: Schlafenszeit, Wecker auf 4:00 stellen (6 Stunden nach dem Einschlafen). Beginne damit, bestimmte Aufgaben oder Mantras zu visualisieren. Freue dich auf WBTB und den daraus resultierenden Klartraum.

4:00: der Wecker klingelt. Schalte ihn aus und führe einen Reality Check aus. Bleib solange wach, wie du deine awareness (Achtsamkeit) aufrecht erhalten musst (in der Regel 20-60 Minuten). Versuche, dich bereits darauf zu freuen, wieder schlafen zu gehen und einen Klartraum zu haben. Denke „Wenn ich wieder ins Bett gehe, werde ich einen Klartraum haben und zum Mond fliegen“. Kombiniere dies gleichzeitig mit einer Visualisierung deines Ziels, um die Effektivität zu erhöhen.

4:30: Geh wieder schlafen; behalte im Kopf, dass du einen Klartraum haben wirst, sobald du einschläfst. Versuche, dass dies dein letzter Gedanke vor dem Einschlafen ist.

*Letzte Anmerkungen*

Mach dir keine Gedanken, wenn die ersten WBTB-Versuche nicht sofort klappen. Probiere einfach verschiedene Zeiten zum Aufwachen aus und variiere die Länge der einzelnen WBTBs. Du kannst WBTB jede Nacht ausprobieren, jedoch sollte man dies nur dann tun, wenn man es sich auch erlauben kann, ein wenig Schlaf zu verlieren.

Das wäre alles über WBTB. Wie immer: Je mehr du daran glaubst, einen Klartraum zu haben, desto höher sind auch die Chancen, dass dies eintritt.

----------


## Jupiter17

*DEILD*
steht für Dream Exit Initiated Lucid Dream. Eigentlich ist es aber nur eine verkürzte WILD-Variante, die es zusätzlich möglich macht, Klarträume zu verketten. So kann man mehrere Klarträume pro Nacht haben. Dabei wird der Umstand ausgenutzt, dass sich dein Gehirn, nachdem du aus einem Traum erwacht bist, noch kurz im Traummodus befindet, wenn du dich nicht zu viel bewegst. So überwiegen noch die auch in den REM  Phasen vorhandenen Gehirnwellen, du kann also einfach einen Klartraum induzieren, ohne dabei den Körper extra einschlafen lassen zu müssen.
Allerdings ist ein DEILD am Ende einer REM-Phase nicht mehr möglich. Trotzdem ist es relativ einfach, einen Klartraum zu erleben, wenn du den richtigen Zeitpunkt triffst und während des Überganges in den Schlaf bewusst bleibst.

_Hintergrund_

Die DEILD  Technik ist schon eine Weile bekannt. Viele Klarträumer entdecken diese Möglichkeit selbstständig, und Dr.Stephen LaBerge beschreibt sie in einigen seiner Bücher.
*
Vorbereitung*

_Traumerinnerung_

Eine Grundvorraussetzung zum erfolgreichen DEILD ist eine gute Traumerinnerung. Damit kannst du dich zum Einen an deine DEILD-Klarträume erinnern, zum Anderen musst du in deinen Träumen so bewusst sein, dass du das Ende bemerkst. Außerdem ist es wesentlich einfacher in einen Traum einzusteigen, an den man sich noch klar erinnert, als sich einen komplett neuen zu visualisieren (natürlich ist aber auch diese Variante möglich).
_
Aufwachen nach einem Traum_

Da du zum DEILDen nach dem Ende eines Traumes aufwachen musst, solltest du diese Technik natürlich beherrschen. Viele Menschen wachen nach jedem Traum kurz auf, sind sich aber dessen nicht bewusst. Es gibt aber einige Möglichkeiten dies zu üben:

- Lasse dich nachts mit einem Wecker oder einem Handy aufwecken. Achte hierbei darauf, 	einen kurzen Weckton auszuwählen, um nicht zu wach zu werden.  Die Weckzeit findest du 	am besten individuell durch Experimentieren heraus, sie sollte aber zwischen 3 und 6 Stunden nach dem Einschlafen liegen. Außerdem kannst du dich auch alle halbe Stunde wecken lassen, um eine größere Chance auf einen Klartraum zu haben.


 - Du kannst dir auch das Aussehen deiner geschlossenen Augen einprägen. Das signalisiert dir dann, dass du gerade aus einem Traum aufgewacht bist.
Dazu musst du beim Einschlafen am Abend deine Augen schließen. Guck dir dann ungefähr 	eine Minute lang die Rückseite deiner Augenlider an. Nach einer gewissen Übungszeit solltest du, auch im Halbschlaf, sofort erkennen, dass deine Augen geschlossen sind und dies das Signal dafür ist, dass du gerade aus einem Traum aufgewacht bist.

Wenn du dich nicht wecken lassen willst, kannst du auch einige Zeit eher ins Bett gehen. Oft ist es so, dass du dadurch öfters in der Nacht aufwachst.

Außerdem kannst du Autosuggestion benutzen. Dazu denkst du dir einen kurzen Satz (dein Mantra) aus, in dem du dir sagst, was dein Ziel ist. In diesem Fall wäre es das bewusste Aufwachen nach jedem Traum, also z.B. Ich werde nach jedem Traum bewusst aufwachen.. Um den maximalen Effekt zu erzielen, solltest du dein Mantra mehrmals am Tag wiederholen. Je öfters du das machst, desto besser wird es funktionieren. Es gibt einige kleine Tricks um sich oft genug daran zu erinnern:
	- jedes Mal wenn du ins Bad gehst
 	- immer wenn du irgendwo warten musst oder nichts zu tun hast
 	- jedes Mal wenn du durch eine Tür gehst
	- wenn du dich bettfertig machst
	- einige Minuten vor dem Einschlafen

*Der DEILD-Versuch*

Wenn du eine gute Traumerinnerung hast und nach vielen deiner Träume bewusst aufwachst, kannst du mit DEILDen beginnen! Normalerweise dauert es nicht einmal eine Minute vom Erwachen bis zum Klartraum.

Nun wachst du nach einem Traum auf. Versuche möglichst still liegen zu bleiben und deine Augen geschlossen zu lassen. Wenn du dich einmal an der Nase kratzt oder dich ein bisschen bewegst, bedeutet das nicht, dass der gesamte Versuch misslungen ist, wenn du aber zu wach wirst, kann dein Gehirn die REM-Phase beenden. Du musst dein Bewusstsein zwar wachhalten, aber es sollte sich trotzdem noch in einem traumähnlichen Zwischenzustand befinden.

Jetzt wird sich eine Traumumgebung um dich herum bilden. Es können auch hypnagoge Halluzinationen auftreten, da DEILD ja nur eine WILD-Variation ist.
_
Tipps zum ruhigen Liegenbleiben:_
- Wenn es für dich schwierig ist, nach dem Aufwachen still liegenzubleiben, kannst du auch 	hier Autosuggestion nutzen.
- Stell dir zwei Wecker, einen zur DEILD Zeit, einen 15 min davor. Wenn der erste ausgeht, 	schlafe wieder ein, aber sage dir, ähnlich wie bei Autosuggestion, dass du beim nächsten 	Aufwachen still liegen bleiben wirst. Da die Suggestion so kurz vor dem DEILD stattfand, ist sie noch sehr wirksam.
_
Tipps zum Eintreten in den Traum:_
- Du kannst dir ein beliebiges Szenario visualisieren, während du aufs Einschlafen wartest. 	Das ist allerdings etwas schwieriger, als einfach in den alten Traum einzusteigen.
- Dazu stellst du dir einfach die Traumszene vor, aus der du gerade erwacht bist.
- Stell dir vor, wie du im Traum bist und dich dort bewegst oder etwas berührst. Wenn du 	dann die Bewegung bzw. Berührung mit deinem Traumkörper fühlen kannst, bist du im Traum. Diese Technik hat den Vorteil, dass sie gleich als RC wirkt.
- Auch wenn du denkst, dass dein Versuch gescheitert ist, mach einen RC. Sehr viele WILDs 	beginnen mit einem falschen Erwachen. 


_Verkettung von Träumen_
Du kannst DEILD auch als Methode nutzen, um luzid zu bleiben, also Klarträume zu verketten. Besonders Anfänger wachen in einem Klartraum schnell auf. Mithilfe von DEILD können sie so gleich wieder in den Traum einsteigen. Dazu solltest du bemerken, wie sich dein Traum dem Ende zuneigt, z.B. weil sich die Umgebung auflöst. In diesem Moment konzentrierst du dich darauf aufzuwachen und bewegungslos liegenzubleiben. Achte aber auch auf eventuelle Traumbilder als Gelegenheit, in den nächsten Traum einzusteigen.

----------


## StephL

I seriously wonder, how many people in Germany are proficient in English - especially young to middle-aged ones.
Very, very many - exceptions mainly people from former East-Germany, having learned Russian as their first foreign language.
But great you do this guys!
I might see, if I find something, I would like to translate, too, and check back in here!

----------


## lucidmats

I can´t speak for everyone StephL, but a lot of my classmates and friends, including me, spent a year in a foreign country (english speaking). So my "circle of trust"  ::D:  is fluent at english  :smiley: 
Yes! Exellent work, I also hope to make my contributions and if i can help I´d be more than willing to!
Really hoping I didn´t make a mistake  ::chuckle::

----------


## icasio

Thought this was really good and I figured well might aswell...so heres gab's post on how she does Reality Checks. I only translated it, cant take any credit for the content. Hope this lives up to its original.

*REALITY CHECKS*

Ein Reality Check (Realitäts Test, bei dem man feststellt, ob man im Moment träumt) ist eine übliche Methode, die besonders für DILD aber auch für alle anderen Techniken des Erkennen des Traumzustandes benutzt wird. Man führt sie tagsüber durch, entweder spontan oder durch bestimmte Erinnerungs-Stützen (Eselsbrücken, Apps, etc). Oft auch als RC abgeküzt.

*Warum muss Ich Reality Checks machen?*

1. Man wird so automatisch anfangen in gewöhnlichen Träumen zu prüfen, ob man träumt oder wach ist.
2. Das erhöhte Bewusstsein während des Tests hilft auch in Träumen bewusster zu werden.
3. Wenn man im Traum erst richtig bewusst ist, kann ein reality check den Klartraum-Zustand (luzider Zustand) bestätigen.

*Wie führt man einen Reality Check durch?*

Es fängt zunächst mit einer Frage wie „Träume Ich grade?“ an. (Dabei sollte man nie davon ausgehen, dass man wach ist, sondern vollkommen offen für das „Testergebnis“ sein oder sogar daran glauben, man würde träumen. Dieser Gedanke setzt sich nämlich so im Traum fort.)

Betrachte deine momentane Umgebung genau. Frage dich ob du dich normal fühlst, ob dein Sichtfeld normal aussieht, ob deine Sinnesorgane normal funktionieren. Stell dir auch folgende Fragen. "Erinner ich mich an alles von vorhin?" "Weiß ich welcher Tag heute ist und sollte ich wirklich hier oder wo anders sein? Und wie bin ich hier hergekommen?“ „Was habe Ich vor 2 Stunden gemacht?“

Vergleiche dein Umfeld mit deiner Erinnerung daran, wie es eigentlich aussehen sollte.

Jetzt machst du den eigentlichen Reality Check (Erwarte das Ergebnis: Traum). Dann sagst du dein Mantra (ein Spruch, den du oft wiederholst um den Gedanken zu festigen). Ich (gab) benutze „Wenn Ich das nächste mal Träume werde ich das bemerken“.

Tatsächlich führt nicht der eigentliche Reality Check dazu, dass wir merken, wir träumen, sondern viel mehr der Versuch seine Realität wirklich in Frage zu stellen. Deshalb ist es so wichtig vom momentanen Traumzustand überzeugt zu sein.

Wichtig: Auch wenn du zu dem Ergebnis kommst, dass du nicht träumst, beachte das nicht weiter. Denke nicht „ Ok Ich träume nicht“, sondern wiederhole stattdessen dein Mantra. („Wenn Ich das nächste mal Träume werde ich das bemerken“ oder „Beim nächsten Reality Check werde Ich feststellen, dass ich träume.“) Sonst wirst du aus Gewohnheit auch im Traum den Reality Check mit „Ich träume nicht“ abstempeln.

*Verschiedene Reality Checks*

Am besten macht man immer mindestens 2-3 RCs auf einmal. Hier ist eine Liste der besten basierend auf der Erfolgsrate im Traum. 

*1.*Guck dir deine Hände an (und zähle deine Finger) – sehr zuverlässig
*2.*Nose Plug- sehr zuverlässig
*3.*Daumen/Handfläche- sehr zuverlässig
*4.*Schwerkraft- sehr zuverlässig
*5.*Versuch etwas zu verändern- sehr zuverlässig
*6.*Schalter- weniger zuverlässig
*7.*Lesen- weniger zuverlässig
*8.*Mach dir einen eigenen


*1.* Guck dir wenn du wach bist deine Hände (Handfläche oben) an. Achte auf Kleinigkeiten und zähle deine Finger. Stimmt die Anzahl? Erwarte auch hier nicht das es 10 sein werden. Sehen sie normal aus?(Farbe, Form, Größe?) Versuche ihre Größe zu verändern. Das Gute ist, dass du deine Hände immer hast, Traum oder nicht. Außerdem ist dieser RC eher unauffällig.

*2.* Nose Plug: Halte dir mit der Hand die Nase zu und versuche zu atmen. Erwarte, atmen zu können. Wenn das der Fall ist, träumst du. Auch deine Nase sollte immer da sein. Etwas auffälliger.

*3.* Versuche deinen Daumen durch die Handfläche der anderen Hand zu drücken. Achte auf das Gefühl. Erwarte, dass er durch geht. Wenn ja, träumst du.

*4.* Sag dir „Wenn das ein Traum ist, kann ich fliegen“ und erwarte aufwärts zu gleiten. Drück dich langsam von deinem Untergrund ab und gucke ob du weiter fliegst. Besonders gut, weil du diesen hier überall machen kannst und er vollkommen unauffällig ist.

*5.* Guck dir etwas genau an und versuch es zu verändern. Sag: „Wenn das hier ein Traum wär, dieses etwas würde zu (was auch immer) werden“ Du kannst Farben, Formen, Größen oder Bewegungen zu verändern versuchen oder gleich ganze Gegenstände austauschen. Auch hier musst du sir sicher sein, dass du träumst, damit du auch wirklich erwartest etwas verändern zu können. Wenn du dir etwas für deine luziden Träume vorgenommen hast, kannst du das auch hier probieren (zum Beispiel etwas Bestimmtes erschaffen). Dieser Vorgang wird sehr schnell in deine Träume übergehen.

*6.* Versuche im Traum einen Schalter umzulegen, im Traum wird das oft zu nichts führen. Es kommt jedoch vor das auch im Traum das Licht angeht, außerdem kann es schwer sein einen Schalter zu finden und danach zu suchen wäre Zeitverschwendung.

*7.* Versuche im Traum zu lesen. Du kannst im Traum lesen aber oft wird an der selben Stelle auf einen zweiten Blick hin etwas anderes oder nur Durcheinander stehen. Eine Uhr könnte Buchstaben statt Zahlen zeigen aber auch hier müsste man erst eine Uhr finden.

*8.* Mach dir deinen eigenen. Man kann fast alles zu einem Reality Check machen, solange man den Vorgang mit der Frage verbindet, ob man träumt oder wach ist und glaubt das erstere sei der Fall. Zum Beipsiel ob du eine Brille -, oder welche Kleidung du trägst, wie weit du Dinge werfen kannst, oder ob du etwas herauf beschören und durch eine Tür laufen lassen kannst.Falls es etwas gibt, dass du nur im Traum hast, wie z.B. eine Traum Armbanduhr (BrandonBoss's RC), kannst du auch danach gucken. Es gibt unendlichviele Möglichkeiten.

Falls du Probleme hast die Gegenstände, die du brauchst im Traum zu finden, versuch einen anderen Reality Check, der keine Gegenstände benötigt. Das ist auch ein guter Grund 2-3 RCs auf einmal zu machen, wobei es Sinn macht, sie aus unterschiedlichen Kategorien zu wählen. Zum Beispiel  RC 1 - Gegenstand, RC 2 - Hände, RC 3 - Schwerkraft.

*Wie oft sollte Ich einen Reality Check machen?*

Man kann RCs durchführen wann immer man daran denkt, in regelmäßigen Abständen oder durch bestimmte Gedächtnisstützen.
Solange man sie nicht irgendwann routiniert durchführt ohne genau darüber nachzudenken, gilt: Je mehr, desto besser. 

*Wege sich an den Reality Check zu erinnern*

*1.* Mit einer Aktivität verbunden - etwas, dass man oft macht. Führe einen durch, immer wenn du:
- durch eine Tür gehst
- auf die Toilette gehst
- eine bestimmte Farbe siehst
- angerufen wirst
- etwas trinkst
- alles andere, was dir einfällt

*2.* Technische Erinnerungshilfe- hörent oder visuell
- stelle einen stündlichen Alarm auf deiner Uhr ein
- stelle dir einen Wecker (oder die app Mind Jogger, um zufällige Wecker zu haben)
- klebe dir kleine Zettel überall hin, auf deine Schulbücher, Türrahmen, Decke über deinem Bett, etc.
- trage ein Gummiband oder ein besonderes Armband am Handgelenk
- was dir sonst einfällt 

Diese Dinge sollen nur zunächst helfen, den Reality Check zu einer Gewohnheit zu machen. Früher oder später macht man ihn dann spontan, wann immer man sich denkt „Wow! Das könnte grade auch ein Traum sein“.

*3.*Traum Symbole – etwas, das oft im Traum und im echten Leben vorkommt
Immer wenn du tagsüber auf eines deiner Traum Symbole stößt, mach einen RC. Wenn das Symbol dann auch in deinem Traum wieder auftaucht, wirst du wahrscheinlich auch dort einen RC durchführen.

Anmerkung: Manchmal stellt sich etwas, das tagsüber sehr ungewöhnlich ist als Traum Symbol heraus. Zum Beispiel eine ehemalige Schule, Freunde, die weggezogen sind, verstorbene Verwante oder sogar Dinge aus Filmen wie Schauspieler oder Drachen oder ähnliches.
Dann kannst du mit diesen natürlich tagsüber keinen RC durchführen. Es gibt aber trotzdem noch Hoffung: Nimm dir Fotos zur Hilfe oder suche Bilder im Internet. Du kannst auch selber das Symbol zeichnen. Auch immer wenn dir das Tarum Symbol durch den Kopf geht, kannst du es ausprechen und visualisieren wie es aussieht.  

*4.* Wenn dir etwas komisch vorkommt. Immer wenn dir wirklich etwas merkwürdiges auffällt, mach einen RC. Du kannst aber auch einfach so tun als wäre etwas sehr merkwürdig, denn seien wir mal ehrlich: So besonders abwechslungsreich und komisch ist unser Leben nicht, also denken wir uns hier auch Dinge aus. 
- ein Klassenkammerat taucht auf,  obwohl du weißt er sollte krank im Bett liegen
- du glaubst du hättest noch Bier im Kühlschrank aber es ist keins mehr da
- Du solltest um diese Zeit eigentlich schon total hungrig sein, bist es aber nicht
- Der Junge/ Das Mädchen Die dich bisher immer ignoriert haben reden jetzt mit dir
- Du siehst oder hörst irgendwas, von dem du denkst „Das ist ja komisch“

*5.* Zufällig
-Jedes mal wenn du das aufregende/tief sitzende/verrückte/erheiternde Gefühl im Magen kriegst, dieses „Was wenn das hier ein Traum wäre und Ich hätte es nicht bemerkt“

*Hat dein Reality Check versagt?*

Eine der häufigsten Fragen über RCs ist, warum hat mein Reality Check versagt?

Du bist zum Beispiel in einem Traum und spürst plötzlich du solltest einen RC machen oder du hast den Verdacht du könntest träumen und willst es testen aber dein RC funktioniert nicht. Dein Daumen fährt nicht durch die Handfläche oder du hälst dir die Nase zu und kannst nicht atmen...
Das kann vorkommen, wenn du während deiner Reality Checks tagsüber nicht daran glaubst, dass das passiert, was im Traum passieren würde. Wenn du dir sagst „Ich weiß ich bin wach, also kann mein Daumen gar nicht durch meine Handfläche gleiten“, wirst du dir das selbe im Traum sagen. Und da unsere Träume auf unseren Gedanken basieren, wird das passieren, was du denkst/erwartest.

Und da es - auch wenn uns manchmal so vorkommt – nicht der RC ist, durch den wir unseren Zustand (Traum) bemerken, sondern der Zweifel and der Umwelt und die Frage nach unserem Bewusstsein, ist es absolut notwendig sich auch tagsüber einzureden, man würde träumen und der RC würde funktionieren. Wenn es dir schwer fällt dich davon zu überzeugen, sei wenigstens für jedes Ergebnis offen und lass ein wenig Zweifel zu.

Dann wird sich der Gedanke „Ich träume“ auch bis hin zum Traum festigen und uns dort aufklären.

*Die Wahrheit hinter „Ich benutze keine RCs und bemerke trotzdem, dass ich träume. Man braucht sie also nicht“*

Es wird dir vielleicht auffallen, dass du hin und wieder den Traumzustand bemerkst ohne einen RC zu machen. Das heißt nicht, dass dieses Bewusstsein vom Himmel gefallen ist, sondern es kommt vom oben beschriebenen Zweifeln und der Frage ob man träume. Also auch wenn es im Traum ohne den eigentlichen RC funktioniert, kommt die Erkenntnis von den unzähligen Reality Checks, die du tagsüber gemacht hast. Ob du im Traum danach dennoch einen RC machst sei dir überlassen. 

*Fazit*

Wenn du Reality Checks gepaart mit genereller Aufmerksamkeit und deinen Mantras regelmäßig machst, werden diese Vorgänge und besonders wichtig diese Gefühle in deine gewöhnlichen Träume übergehen. Bewusstseins Fragen und die damit verbundenen Gefühle werden dich im Traum bewusster machen und der Traum wird vielleicht gleich zum Luziden Traum. In dem Fall kann der RC dies bestätigen oder dich aus einem normalen Traum direkt in einen Klartraum versetzten. Happy dreams und fröhliches Träumen.

-gab

----------


## icasio

we really need a german phrase for "becoming lucid", "klar werden" just doesn't cut it and this whole _entering a state of lucid dreaming, begin having a lucid dream, realizing you are dreaming, become aware of your current state of consciuosness_ and what not is enoying as fuck. Excuse my french but this was really grinding my gears when I wrote this since it's in like every single paragraph haha ::wink:: .

----------


## Creation

The terms luzid and luzidität (lucidity) exist in German and have the same meaning as their English counterparts. I´m not 100% sure if luzid werden would be grammatically correct since I´ve never heard anyone use that expression. (Then again I´ve never met anyone who is interested in LDs in person). But even if it were not quite correct I doubt you would hear anyone complaining.

----------


## icasio

mhh yeah I knew that term, I dont think "luzid werden" is correct though, it sounds odd. I think you use it in a way of saying "something becomes clear to me" but I'm not sure its just not a word commonly used. Nonetheless I think you're absolutely right if people find dreamviews and browse through the posts they will probably know the english term and understand what "luzid werden" is supposed to mean.

----------


## Sierra117

> Icasio
> we really need a german phrase for...



..."becoming lucid" : traümen bei vollem Bewustsein

"klar werden" : (im Traum) das volle Bewustsein erlangen

"entering a state of lucid dreaming" : in einen hellwachen Traum-Zustand eintreten

begin having a lucid dream : in einem Traum erwachen
Dieser Ausdruck findet man in der deutsche Bibel im Alten Testament.
[literally : "wake up in a dream" this expression is from the german Bible in the Old Testament]

realizing you are dreaming : es wird dir bewusst dass du traümst

become aware of your current state of consciuosness : 
bewusst werden von seinem klaren geistigem Zustand

Another solution consists in using the English term literally
by adding "a translator's note" at the bottom of page.

For exemple :
A lucid dreamer* is also free as the wind of steppes...

at the bottom of page :
_Addition of the translator_
*lucid dreamer: explain exactly the sense of this term in German.

I often use this technique to preserve the sense of the original text,
by adding additional personal informations
to assure me that the reader seizes clearly the thought of the author.

German people usually use english terms on computing  
(web site, download, Microsoft, hardware, software...)
Why not to make as much for the international tutorials ?

----------

